
Show HN: Social Data Mining for Crypto - voltaire
https://amuletplatform.com/data/
======
voltaire
We're building a suite of tools that let crypto enthusiasts measure the
aggregate social sentiment for any coin to provide clues on where the price
will go.

We're crawling and indexing over 24M+ posts on the 2 most popular crypto
boards: Bitcointalk and Reddit (the crypto related subreddits), and working on
adding Telegram, YouTube, and Twitter. We're performing NER to extract the
names of the coin, doing sentiment analysis (combination of pre-trained
DeepMoji and fastText models), and overlaying historical coin price.

Examples:

TRON:
[https://amuletplatform.com/data/coin/1311](https://amuletplatform.com/data/coin/1311)

Stellar:
[https://amuletplatform.com/data/coin/1211](https://amuletplatform.com/data/coin/1211)

We've also implemented our own search engine on top of this data
([https://amuletplatform.com/data/](https://amuletplatform.com/data/)) that
ranks results based on the quality of the author (we detect users who shill or
post low quality content, and rank them lower).

Still got a lot of work todo, but wanted to get some early feedback!

